# Bosch Circle Jig, 1st Use…



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

When I got my 1617 EVS combo a few months ago it came with a “free” Bosch edge / circle guide:










Well I got commissioned to make another yarn swift which is based on a Lazy Susan. So I had a chance to break this out and put it to the test. 

I secured the work piece from under an MDF platform with a few 1” screws. The bottom of the lazy Susan circles will be hidden so the small holes the screws made are a non issue. 

The compass center gets taped down. Duct tape was the strongest thing I had around so it’s what I used. In the future I might try to match up a screw with the center peg and bore a hole in the center. But overall this method worked well.










I used a Whiteside ¼” up cut spiral bit. Using the turret on the plunge base I made passes at 1/8”










Almost there:










And I’m through!



















The results were pretty good. Some sanding will be required but not really as much as last time when I used a jig saw. And both circles I cut were identical!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks damn good there Nick, nice job and your friend is sure keeping you busy on the yarn equipment! 

Corey


----------

